# covert italian driver license to canadian



## massaker12 (Dec 30, 2009)

hi everyone can anyone help me pls!! I have a italian driver license i want to drive in canada now i leave in canada i want to covert my license to candian is that posible?? I searching in internet but i never find it is that posible?? Ty in advance more power to all of you..... Happy new year


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Massaker12 & welcome to the forums! 

Some provinces have reciprocal agreements with other countries and will exchange driver's licences, while other provinces don't have agreements and require testing again. What province are you living in?

Edit to add.... Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

massaker12 said:


> hi everyone can anyone help me pls!! I have a italian driver license i want to drive in canada now i leave in canada i want to covert my license to candian is that posible?? I searching in internet but i never find it is that posible?? Ty in advance more power to all of you..... Happy new year


It depends on where in Canada you live and what country you come from. Issuance of drivers' licenses is a Provincial matter.
Please tell me where in Canada you live and I will provide you the information.


----------



## massaker12 (Dec 30, 2009)

*i am a italian citizen and i have license B they say patente B and i live in ontario missisuaga, is it posible to convert?? pls help i forgot to mention where in canada i live sorry for spam*


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

massaker12 said:


> *i am a italian citizen and i have license B they say patente B and i live in ontario missisuaga, is it posible to convert?? pls help i forgot to mention where in canada i live sorry for spam*


I'm sorry to tell you but Ontario does not have a reciprocal agreement with Italy. You will have to sit a driving test here to obtain a license


----------



## massaker12 (Dec 30, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> I'm sorry to tell you but Ontario does not have a reciprocal agreement with Italy. You will have to sit a driving test here to obtain a license


ty for response happy new year another question bro, they will give me a driving test only or with writing test? ty in advance more power to all of you;

and another question last, my girlfriend is canadian citizen we have plan to married are my status in canada is still tourist i have six months visa my girlfriend dont want me to go back anymore in italy she want to marry me here, how long the process to get a resident when we married and is it posible to get a permanent resident? my girlfriend is canadian citizen TY IN ADVANCE


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

massaker12 said:


> ty for response happy new year another question bro, they will give me a driving test only or with writing test? ty in advance more power to all of you;
> 
> and another question last, my girlfriend is canadian citizen we have plan to married are my status in canada is still tourist i have six months visa my girlfriend dont want me to go back anymore in italy she want to marry me here, how long the process to get a resident when we married and is it posible to get a permanent resident? my girlfriend is canadian citizen TY IN ADVANCE


You will require to go through the complete process, including a written test.

Firstly you are only permitted to stay here for 6 months as a visitor. If your marriage will take place after expiry you shoud apply for an extension at least one month before expiry. If/when you get married your then wife can apply for a spousal visa. You must make the necessary application as an Inland applicant. You can also try at a Point of Entry such as Buffalo. Just make sure you take all the evidence of your marriage with you. You must ensure you have sufficient documentation to prove this is not a MOC (marriage of convenience).


----------

